# orange and blue imi



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im just wondering if the veradero, and "orange and blue" are the same. im speaking of the "orange and blue" on dendrobates.org. i assume they would have updated the info if this frog is now being imported, although i know they just went through a big hosting change.

james


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, they are the same frogs. On Understory's Imitator page, they refer to them as Veradero - orange/blue, if you scroll through the pictures.

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya imitator

Best,


----------

